# Whats your Age Association With Weed?



## thebest (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to know which age group is mostly smoking weed. I am going to try and post this poll please vote on which group you fit in.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Feb 11, 2009)

The age group 13-17 should not be included they would be considered minors JMO...take care..


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2009)

51-80  thanks alot....I'll pass on this one


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> The age group 13-17 should not be included they would be considered minors JMO...take care..


:rofl:.. do I smell a trap?.. ha!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> 51-80 thanks alot....I'll pass on this one


 
:giggle:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 11, 2009)

damn hick...51-80? hahaha just playing with ya man.


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> damn hick...51-80? hahaha just playing with ya man.


..on the _lower_ end of that scale noneed'...


----------



## thebest (Feb 13, 2009)

so far younger is the majority. I forgot you had to be 18 to be on this site... haha.


----------



## kubefuism (Feb 13, 2009)

yes, you have to take into the average age of the member versus this poll... 
If the mean of all the ages is set to a curve, this poll will just reflect the average age of all members.  This is more demographics than opinion mate...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 13, 2009)

i'd just like to know who's closest to 80.

i've smoked with my Papaw whos 76. a great honor for me


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at those awesome MPers in my age bracket!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 13, 2009)

*Q:*


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i'd just like to know who's closest to 80.



*A: *POTUS. 

...and a PROUD old fart too.


----------



## thebest (Feb 14, 2009)

^^
I would be too!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 14, 2009)

Can I re vote and become 17 again please?


----------



## MKG_love (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think this can be totally accurate just because there are obviously a greater number of computer savvy younger people than older people.
Not to say that older people cannot use computers, anyone can if they want to learn.
I have blazed with my grandma who is 64 but she doesn't even own a computer...
I think the poll is curved towards the computer-generation.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 15, 2009)

Everybody alive today is part of the computer generation.

Computer savvy or not it is quite easy to spot a minor on the site. Spelling, grammar and punctuation coupled with actual content is always a dead giveaway.


----------



## MKG_love (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I agree.

I was referring to how less 50-80 year old people use computers than 18-49 year old people, (especially since 50-80 is a much smaller range of people), and therefore the poll would seemingly show more 18-49 year old people smoke marijuana than 50-80 year old people...


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually demographically speaking there are more 51-80 year olds living than all the rest. We are called the baby boomer generation. We are the ones that passed the torch ( or joint in this case )to the younger generation. We collectively have showed the rest of society that smoking cannabis is not a crime.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Eyes is twentee tu yeerz yung  

(I don't know how people can type like that)


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

Well hell,,Im stoned,, and showen my age,, I pushed the wrong button. Thought ya wanted to know when I started smoken. Im 53 as of the 11th,,couple days ago.:ignore:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twenty One Here:bong1:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 15, 2009)

MKG_love said:
			
		

> I don't think this can be totally accurate just because there are obviously a greater number of computer savvy younger people than older people.
> Not to say that older people cannot use computers, anyone can if they want to learn.
> I have blazed with my grandma who is 64 but she doesn't even own a computer...
> I think the poll is curved towards the computer-generation.




:rofl: 
of course it aint gonna be accurate ,,,we are stoners and using computers on a mj forum :giggle:
 wish i was in the second bracket ,,but sadley the 3rd :ignore:,,
i


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> of course it aint gonna be accurate ,,,we are stoners and using computers on a mj forum :giggle:
> wish i was in the second bracket ,,but sadley the 3rd :ignore:,,
> i


 
 Sadly in third,,,:holysheep: Im in the last one. :ignore:

 What was we talken about???


----------



## tcbud (Feb 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Everybody alive today is part of the computer generation.
> 
> Computer savvy or not it is quite easy to spot a minor on the site. Spelling, grammar and punctuation coupled with actual content is always a dead giveaway.


 
:rofl: Grammar - Punctuation

I do think though that 51-80 is quite a spread.  Could have been broke down more.

Lets see.....if you were twenty in 1958 and a tokin'/smokin' beatnik:beatnik: you'd be 70+ now.
Or, twenty in say 68 and an original Hippyeace: makes you 60+ now.
If you were a disco king in 78, :afroweed: and 20 sneaking into the disco, your now  50+.

If you were one of those punk rockers in 88, with the first  world wide spiked mohalks :headbang2: you'd be pushing 40+.

I missed the nineties, just cant think of what was happening then cept getting the daughter through highschool alive.  :confused2: well, maybe you didnt beleive the Pres. when he said he didnt inhale?:joint: 

Interesting time line through the decades.
I think the person who posted this is closer to the first catagory, not a put down, if closer to the last catagory, he would have separated 51-60 and 61-70?

Interesting thread.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> :rofl: Grammar - Punctuation
> 
> I do think though that 51-80 is quite a spread.  Could have been broke down more.
> 
> ...



By '88 punk was no longer a political statement but a fashion statement. Real punk was in the late 70's.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 15, 2009)

To spread the age groups fairly, we have to use:

2 - 31  (Thumb suckers)

31 - 50 (Teeny-Boppers)

51 - 80 (Mature, intelligent, worldly persons)


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

Back when I was a YOUNG Man,,PUNK was not something ya wanted to be.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 15, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Back when I was a YOUNG Man,,PUNK was not something ya wanted to be.


Yer still a young man! hehe

It all depends on your perspective.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny my pops smokes and he is in the last bracket. I am in the third. But whats funny is as a teen i would take bud out his box,but did not smoke with him till i was in my mid twenties. But even now its kinda weird to smoke with pops you know. Just me i guess. Shoot my mom wouldn't let me have a drink around her till maybe 5 years ago.LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> To spread the age groups fairly, we have to use:
> 
> 2 - 31 (Thumb suckers)
> 
> ...


 
:giggle: I like that.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, real punk, like devo? and hum......safety pins for earings?  I remember, I just couldnt think of much cept cocain use exploding in the eighties.  So...I latched onto the little guy with the mohawk on the smily page.  Oh, and my grammer, spelling and punctuation errors are due to laziness.  Tho reading some post's sounds like finger nails on a chalk board to my ears sometimes.  I guess I should have a disclaimer on my signiture.....
All post's made by me during winter are for pure entertainment. lol.


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2009)

I never thought of Devo as punk. More the Clash... the Ramones...dead kennedys...meat puppets.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 15, 2009)

Look at all those OLD people!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

And one 13-17 year old???


----------



## POTUS (Feb 15, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> And one 13-17 year old???


If you look to the right side of the poll graphic, you'll see the number representing the quantity of people who have voted in each choice.

Click on that number and you'll see who voted in that area.

Whoever "Zipp" is, he thinks he's 13 to 17 years old.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw that, and then out of curiosity read some of his other posts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

It says 2 voted for the younger bracket, yet only shows 1 person chose it.  Strange.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

> It says 2 voted for the younger bracket, yet only shows 1 person chose it. Strange.



Can guests vote in polls?:confused2:


----------



## POTUS (Feb 16, 2009)

If you count the member names in each group, none of them add up right.

This is such an important issue, I think we should get to the bottom of this problem!

hehe

There are really 10,283 members who have voted as being in the 51-80 bracket.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks effen for pointing that out


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2009)

I logged out and was able to vote.  So cadlak you're right.  Guests can participate in the polls.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 16, 2009)

vBulletin ACP-Forums and Moderators-View Permissions-Select User Type "Unregistered/Not logged in"-Poll Permissions-"Can Vote On Polls"-Set to no if you don't want this to happen.

Obviously it's set to yes now.


----------



## thebest (Feb 16, 2009)

I got a lot of responses in this poll talking about how its not fair about the age break down... Here is what I was going for. I don't really care how old you are. Im not trying to find out whos the youngest pot smokers online. I just wanted to know, which age group, meaning, youngest, young, middle age, and older. It was making me wonder because most people think its the young kids now a days smoking pot, and causing trouble. If a world wide poll was to go on like this. I would think the majority of pot smokers would be middle age and older people. Thats what I was trying to prove. There are much more older people "People above the age of 25" that smoke pot then younger. And being older isn't a bad thing. We all get old. its inevitable so dont feel bad about the posting age. I did it based on responsibility changes, because from 18-25 ur either still in school, or not really sure what your doing with your life. 26-35, you maybe settling down now and starting a family. Buying your house, and getting into a job career you love. 36-50 you probably have been getting your responsibilites and prioritys in order. and after 50-81 you pretty much know what your going to be doing from that point on. Not much drastic changes going on in your life like having a child, getting a new job, or going to school. its just a different type of life style, which is why i wanted to know if pot smoking still was a part of your life. not based on whos an old fart . I hope one day I can make it to the old fart days... just be happy your part of the lucky few to make that long.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 16, 2009)

I certainly see what your idea of what each age group is. However, when you've lived longer, you'll discover that age really has little to do with the conditions of life that you are mentioning.

For example, you wouldn't believe how many people of 51-80 haven't figured out much at all. Quite many live their lives in a bubble of work, eat, sleep, mow the grass, work, eat, sleep, mow...

The same can be said of course, for all the age groups leading up to that point because each 80 year old had to pass through each group to become 80.

The types of lives we all have depend on our own desires and how we apply ourselves to learning during our lives. Learning is the key.

My own Brother has read ONE book in his entire life. ONE! He's happy doing almost nothing and surviving each day among his friends and chatting. He's been that way since he was a child.

Then you have people like me who have spent their entire life learning new ideas, skills and concepts. The more I learn, the more I see that I've learned just a fraction of what is available to learn.

I've read thousands of books. Had several full careers and learning is like candy to me. I get bored easily, so I don't want to get into a learning curve that takes more than five years. Then it's time to switch to something new again.

Every age from birth to death can be filled with learning, "trouble", jobs, travel, prison, the church, or any of a million other time occupying occurrences. It's up to each of us how we fill our lives.

There is no difference between a 15 year old who comes home from school after sleeping through his classes and gets messed up on something and a 70 year old who sleeps through the day and wakes only to watch tv games and eat before sleeping again after drinking a quart of wine.

There is also no difference between a young person who is fascinated by things that fill our universe and studies one subject until he/she learns it well and moves on to another while supporting him/herself with a job from the first, second or third subject and an older person who still learns in the same manner.

Perceiving age as a barrier or group that restricts oneself is nothing short of depriving yourself of what various ages can be.

My advice to anyone is to learn. Learn something constantly. When you've learned something well enough to satisfy your mind, then move on and learn something else. You'll never be bored. You'll never get tired of learning something new and you'll never be out of a job that earns you enough to live on while you learn more.

Forget classifying yourself into an age group. Others will do that for you. Others will attempt to restrict you to something that *they* feel you should be at "your age".

Good luck to you. Keep learning. When you stop learning, you've stopped living and are just existing until death.


----------



## Zipp (Feb 16, 2009)

wO! someone was smokn' when they voted. I understood the question to be when you first associated with weed, not how old you are. Someone please put me in with the Jurassic "51-80" group, where I belong.. Although it wouldn't be bad to be 17 again...


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Feb 16, 2009)

Alomost 21. Yea 22%!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2009)

My God Potus,,I swear ya sound just like me talking to my Sons. :ignore: And boy are you right my friend. I am 53 and I havent figured out **** yet. I just do the best I can,,cause I bore very easy. Have owned my own Businesses for the last 19 years cause why,,I get bored easy.
OH,,I have figured out one thing for sure,,,My Wife is always right,,and I aint. Thats what she's been tellen me for the last 23 yrs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I am 53 and I havent figured out **** yet.


 
You voted wrong then.  :giggle:


----------



## thebest (Feb 16, 2009)

potus nice post, but u mentioned nothing about weed in there... this isn't a post about learning. its just different. Are you going to tell me you dont think differently in each of those groups... a 51 year old is going to think differently then a 20 year old. or a 35 year old. Thats what i ment not about what you learn or life style. its just different mentality that comes with age.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2009)

Zipp said:
			
		

> wO! someone was smokn' when they voted. I understood the question to be when you first associated with weed, not how old you are. Someone please put me in with the Jurassic "51-80" group, where I belong.. Although it wouldn't be bad to be 17 again...


 

 I did it to,



> Well hell,,Im stoned,, and showen my age,, I pushed the wrong button. Thought ya wanted to know when I started smoken. Im 53 as of the 11th,,couple days ago


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You voted wrong then. :giggle:


 
See I told ya I was way young for my age.:yay:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 17, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Back when I was a YOUNG Man,,PUNK was not something ya wanted to be.




when I was YOUNGER, punk WAS the thing to be.

...Truth is, most wanted to be punk, yet failed to realize it's not something you can buy in a shopping mall...


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

since weed is illegal all together there is no such thing as being under age users. im not for kids smoking but still there is no age limit on any illegal substance.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> I want to know which age group is mostly smoking weed. I am going to try and post this poll please vote on which group you fit in.


 

sorry, i cant vote on this subject cuz i think weed shouldnt be put in any age groop.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 17, 2009)

thebest said:
			
		

> potus nice post, but u mentioned nothing about weed in there... this isn't a post about learning. its just different. Are you going to tell me you dont think differently in each of those groups... a 51 year old is going to think differently then a 20 year old. or a 35 year old. Thats what i ment not about what you learn or life style. its just different mentality that comes with age.


It's called "Maturity". Some do it, some don't. That's also the point I'm making. There are a lot teen-agers who are 50 and also a lot of 50 year old children. Age has little to do with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2009)

> There are a lot teen-agers who are 50 and also a lot of 50 year old children


 
Shut up Potus,,,,,I act my age,,,,,,, sometimes.:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Shut up Potus,,,,,I act my age,,,,,,, sometimes.:ignore:


 
:giggle:


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

Exactly!!!




			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> It's called "Maturity". Some do it, some don't. That's also the point I'm making. There are a lot teen-agers who are 50 and also a lot of 50 year old children. Age has little to do with it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 17, 2009)

kinda like pineapple express?


----------



## MKG_love (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow. I was unaware the baby boomers have other generations beat out but it makes more since when I think about it.

I'm only 18. The random 1990 boomer year in at least Central Cali. =]


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2009)

"Baby Boomers"...


> Stated very simply, the demographers, sociologists and the media define baby boomers as those born between (and including) 1946 and 1964. (There is no law or constitutional amendment so stating; and other boundaries have been suggested. But this is the time frame most commonly used.) In 2007, that would make us between 43 and 61 years old. There are about 75 million boomers in the U.S.; we currently represent about 29% of the U.S. population. (In Canada, we are sometimes known as "Boomies"; there are 6 million of us there. In Britain, our generation is known as "the bulge.")


----------



## POTUS (Feb 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Baby Boomers"...1946 and 1964


Man, those are the best years I ever had. Damn, things were changing. For the better. Into what we have now. Those young babes always turned me on. In 46, I was a 13 year old who thought he knew everything.

hehe, now I'm convinced of it....hehe...nurse, my meds...


----------



## thebest (Feb 25, 2009)

haha^^


----------



## thebest (Feb 27, 2009)

More


----------



## tresz08 (Feb 28, 2009)

for me ages 14-17 are the age that most of the teenager used it..actually marijuana is a medicinal plants..it is just happen that using this weeds most of the time can lead to them in someway addiction that can lead them having a non-sense life..


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 28, 2009)

tresz08 said:
			
		

> for me ages 14-17 are the age that most of the teenager used it..actually marijuana is a medicinal plants..it is just happen that using this weeds most of the time can lead to them in someway addiction that can lead them having a non-sense life..



Most of the time? Are you kidding? Where is this information coming from because that's a pretty bold statement. 

What you are saying is that *most *people who try marijuana will eventually have some sort of addiction and lead a non-sense life.

If I'm missing something or jumping to conclusions please clarify.


----------

